# About.com- Low FODMAPs Diet Recipes



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Many of you have written to tell me about the success you have had following the low FODMAPs diet. Following any type of diet can be challenging and one that restricts you from eating certain foods certainly requires some self-discipline. One way to inject some fun into this process is through cooking. When you prepare your own meals you have absolute control over what you are eating. The process of cooking can be so soothing and you gain a nice sense of accomplishment when you sit down to the meal that you created. For those of you who are following the low FODMAPs diet and who like to cook, I have put together a list of websites that offer recipes suitable for the diet. Get cooking!

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

